
From Node.js to io.js and back again - henrikwm
https://opensource.christmas/2019/13
======
selbekk
Seems like the fork was more for the way to govern the project and less about
the tech itself

~~~
starefossen
Yes, you are absolutely correct. It was mainly a governance issue that
hindered further technical development.

